# Specialized Big Hit FSR 1



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a question about this bike, I'm wondering how not having a front derailleur will affect this bikes climbing capabilities? I'm looking for a bike that can handle freeride but also handle up and down trail riding, without be overly tiresome.

My budget is $2500 canadian before tax.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

I would look more into a reign or a nomad. Sure it's possible to climb a big hit, I've done it, but I suggest looking into a Reign X2. They go for $2250, so it should be within your budget.


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

Can the Reign X2 handle big drops and jumps? And how hard is it to climb a big hit? I'm going to be riding Blue Mountains downhill trails, but when I'm not riding there I'll be riding my local trails which are more AM oriented.


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

If you're talking about the 09/10 BH, it *is* possible to mount a derailleur, in the same method as the 09/10 SX Trail (Specialized's implementation of a direct chainstay mount via two bolt holes).

That being said, the BH is a pig. If you're really doing more pedaling than getting up to the top for a descent, then I would look to another bike, IMO. The Reign X2 is a good suggestion, but there are more out there.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

The reign is a very capable bike. I've rode my friends at my local freeride spot and it was a blast. I also noticed it pedals a lot better. I've had weird experiences with climbing my big hit. I feel its more efficient to leave it in one of the middle gears instead of 1st or 2nd and just mob your way up the hill. It worked for me at downieville, I was passing up people on their trail bikes. Then again I had a domain 318 and the compression maxed out.


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

toowacky said:


> If you're talking about the 09/10 BH, it *is* possible to mount a derailleur, in the same method as the 09/10 SX Trail (Specialized's implementation of a direct chainstay mount via two bolt holes).
> 
> That being said, the BH is a pig. If you're really doing more pedaling than getting up to the top for a descent, then I would look to another bike, IMO. The Reign X2 is a good suggestion, but there are more out there.


What other bikes would you suggest?


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

Any bike will climb. but, you want to stay away from the Bighit if you want to ride AM as well. +1 on the Nomad. Or an Enduro if you want Spec. And yes, the Enduro can handle DH trails.


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

mjsca07 said:


> Any bike will climb. but, you want to stay away from the Bighit if you want to ride AM as well. +1 on the Nomad. Or an Enduro if you want Spec. And yes, the Enduro can handle DH trails.


The Enduro and Nomad are both out of my price range, I was thinking about the Giant Reign X2. Can it handle downhill as well as AM?


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

i used to pedal a '06 bighit (i think) the one with the 24" rear tire.. it had two chainrings and it was mad fun... but yea it was a beeeeotch to get to the top of the hill... but bombing down was killlllllllllllllllllllllla....


i full heartidly reccomend a bighit but I have sold mine in favor of a 140mm bike and i have found that i can do the same things on it as the bighit except for drops to flat more then 4ft... but I dont do that any more anyways.....


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

I climb with my Big Hit a lot, but it does require a bit of effort. I would say if you can sustain out-of-the-saddle efforts for a long time without trouble, you'll be fine with a Big Hit.

That said, if you're not sure about your willingness to grind big climbs on a single ring, check out one of the freeride bikes that run a dual ring (the KHS Lucky Seven, Trek Scratch and Kona Stinky come to mind.) I'm not positive those fall in your price range (not sure about the exchange rate to Canada,) but I would think they're close.


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

OntarioBiker28 said:


> The Enduro and Nomad are both out of my price range, I was thinking about the Giant Reign X2. Can it handle downhill as well as AM?[/QUOTE
> 
> You lookin to get new?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Big Hit...is for going downhill....weighs too much to pedal up


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't mind out of saddle climbing, I'm ether goin to go with the Specialized Big Hit FSR 2 or the Giant Reign X2.

What's the weight comparison between these two bikes, I ride a size large.


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

OntarioBiker28 said:


> I don't mind out of saddle climbing, I'm ether goin to go with the Specialized Big Hit FSR 2 or the Giant Reign X2.
> 
> What's the weight comparison between these two bikes, I ride a size large.


Both good bikes, but they are quite different. The Big Hit is probably 5-7 lbs. heavier. If you are concerned about weight much, the Reign may be a better choice, The Big Hit isn't unusually heavy for a DH/FR bike, but it's always going to weigh a fair amount more than something like a Reign, and it is designed predominantly to go downhill. Only the ill-advised--such as myself, I guess--use one for trail-bike duties (especially if you're local descents aren't particularly gnarly.)

What are you riding now, by the way?


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

My current bike is an 08' Norco Manik, I want to go full suspension. My local trails aren't to gnarly, but there is some downhill sections, but there is also some AM sections with some climbing. But I'm going to be riding Blue Mountain's downhill trails on the weeekend, so I want a bike that can do both.

The Big hit looks like it can handle the downhill no problem, but without a front derailleur it's climbing capabilities worries me.

The Reign looks like it can handle the climbing and AM no problem, but I don't know if it can handle the downhill at Blue Mountain.

And my third option the Norco Shore Three, it looks like it can handle downhill/freeride and it has a front derailleur so it can probably handle climbing, but the frame design limits my ability to drop the seat down all the way for downhill/freeride, and if I do drop the seat down I risk driving the seat post into the rear suspension.

What do you think would be my best option?


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

OntarioBiker28 said:


> My current bike is an 08' Norco Manik, I want to go full suspension. My local trails aren't to gnarly, but there is some downhill sections, but there is also some AM sections with some climbing. But I'm going to be riding Blue Mountain's downhill trails on the weeekend, so I want a bike that can do both.
> 
> The Big hit looks like it can handle the downhill no problem, but without a front derailleur it's climbing capabilities worries me.
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with Blue Mountain, but if the terrain is pretty gnarly--rocky and/or steep--than a dedicated FR bike is the way to go (the Big Hit or the Shore.) But neither of those bikes is going to be a great climber, so it will be a compromise if you go for one.

The Reign may well be competent at the park too, especially if it isn't too rocky and steep. But it's angles and build are more suited toward the aggressive AM side of things. Great for almost all loops, but maybe not as fast or comfortable on the big stuff at the park.

So it really comes down to what you want to focus on. If it's full-tilt descending, then go FR. If it's versatility between hard descending and plentiful climbing, the Reign may be more your style.

I do lots of up and downs on my older Big Hit, which is a single ring that weighs in about 40 lbs. But I have friends who refuse to do any climbing with it when I let them borrow it. It just doesn't suit their climbing style.

Trying before you buy--even if it's just a parking lot test--might give you some insight. Play with the seat posts and the gears to see if they'll suit the majority of your riding.


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

if you are worried about the reign's capabilities, remember that it DOES have six inches of travel, is a very capable/stable bike and the reign SX (a pure bred park bike) is based off the same frame. i say get the reign x and if you feel you need a little bit more stability in the chop, sell the fork and put on a lyrik or domain. with that combo, the bike will be able to handle anything you throw at it.

my vote is for the reign. you will get very sick of pedalling any heavy bike without a granny gear very very quickly.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

If you are a gravity oriented rider, go big hit with a 34t chainring and 11-34t cassette. If you can't pedal it, walk it. 

If you are more of an all around type, the reign x's are great bikes. You will be giving up a little bit in the DH stuff but it will certainly be a more efficient climber.


----------



## c6corvettezo6 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Reign X1*

I was in the same position as you and opted for the Reign X1 and haven't looked back. I love everything about it and it can take anything I have thrown at it. It pedals great. I did Slickrock with some friends on XC bikes and was just as fast and had a lot more fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

How's the Kona Stinky Six's climbing capability? And what do you guys think about it's components, does it seem like a good deal for $2100?


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

greengreer said:


> If you can't pedal it, walk it.


We call that foot-shuttling.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

reign x is 6.7" travel, geo is 1deg steeper HA, lower slung frame.

If the choice is between the stinky six and the reign x, I'd go with the reign x.

It will ride better for AM duties and will likely beat out the stinky for DH too. 

Unless you're riding WC DH courses it will be handle DH no problem, esp under a skilled pilot.


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

^Thanks man, I think I'm going to go with the 2010' Giant Reign X2.


----------



## abowman (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you talking Blue Mountain in Pennsylvania? Or is there another in Ontario?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

*Self-Abuse NOT necessary.*

Go with the Reign. The Hit is way too much bike for trail riding as well as Blue. Remember a couple of years ago they ripped all the man-made stuff out. Now it is natural terrain. And remember you are in Flatario not the mountains - Blue "Mountain" has about 750 feet of vertical.

michael
tillsonburg ontario


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

^Blue Mountain in Collingwood, Ontario.


----------



## OntarioBiker28 (Feb 22, 2010)

^Thank you very much, I was waiting to here from someone who has experience riding at Blue. I was thinking the Big hit was a bit to much, but I wanted a second opinion. So you think the Giant Reign X2 can handle the double black diamond trails at Blue?

Thanks
-Alex


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Big Hit...is for going downhill....weighs too much to pedal up


for you maybe.


----------



## sbchedder (Oct 31, 2009)

i pedal my bighit up hill its not that heavy


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I also have a bighit with the 24" rear tire, it's got a dual ring chaingide and boxxer. The only climbing I do with it these days is back up to the chairlift  real climbing would be better with an all mountain or freeride bike. That said, I know several guys around my area that ride their downhill and freeride bikes on cross country club rides  If you don't mind an extra two pounds or so you've got lots of choices in your price range :thumbsup:


----------

